
Is WeWork worth nearly $50bn? - JonoBB
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-48127919
======
leshokunin
Is their position that defensible? I understand they have a lot of real estate
and that offices aren't going away. But you'd imagine that startups that want
to be scrappy don't want to pocket the costs for a semi-fancy space. If their
market is companies that have enough funding to do this, you'd think WeWork
would hit a cap pretty fast?

